

Falcon: a fast multi-paradigm programming language - yawniek
http://www.falconpl.org

======
jjs
Nice-looking language, but not-so-nice looking license proliferation:
<http://www.falconpl.org/index.ftd?page_id=license_1_1>

------
yawniek
comment failed, wrong number of arguments.

no, seriously,whats wrong with gpl?

~~~
jjs
_no, seriously,whats wrong with gpl?_

Don't ask me; ask the guy who came up with the "FPLL" dual-licensing.

LGPL single-licensing would probably be better.

